

Yahoo needs a lifeboat, not a logo - johnrob
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-09-05/yahoo-needs-a-lifeboat-not-a-logo.html

======
johnrob
The logo blog post may have been a clever PR stunt. If so, the press is
biting... and bringing much needed attention back to Yahoo.

